
Vatican: A lazy specializing virtual machine for purely functional languages - luu
https://github.com/luqui/vatican
======
sgrove
Some interesting reading about the motivations behind this
[http://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/euhgi/luquis_vatica...](http://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/euhgi/luquis_vatican_thyerspecializercumpartial/)

------
jkarni
Some more background [https://lukepalmer.wordpress.com/2009/07/07/emphasizing-
spec...](https://lukepalmer.wordpress.com/2009/07/07/emphasizing-
specialization/) .

